# Finally do the application for adoption!!



## Axl2

Hi all, my husband and I are finally filling out our application for adoption. We did the workshop in May which was great and scary at the same time. Made me really think if I wanted to go down this road or not. After the workshop I kind of thought I don't want to do this, and maybe kids weren't in our future. So I kind of put off submitting the application. Also my husband was demoted and transferred so that also put things to a halt. We lost money on our place that we sold and paid a lot more for our one so we have spent a lot of money in few months, which made me nervous whether we should just wait. But I think we should just jump in and hopefully everything works out for us. Has any of you felt this way? Its such a nerve racking thing and a lot of money. I'm hopeful this is how we will get our baby really don't want to do IVF. 

Axl


----------

